# Your #1 brand when it comes to bags....



## user2 (May 10, 2005)

Hi!

My nick already tells you that I'm obsessed with Louis Vuitton although I dont own a bag but an agenda and a keyholder (I love them soooo much...)
I know that we cant get enough of wonderful things....


----------



## user2 (May 10, 2005)

If there's another brand you're in love with...please post!


----------



## Juneplum (May 10, 2005)

well that's easy for me.. i'm an LV ho and proud to say so!!! i'm also into marc jacobs and balenciaga too..


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 10, 2005)

COACH for me!!!


----------



## user2 (May 10, 2005)

yeah right! I missed coach! Damn I love them as well but they aren't avaiable over here...


----------



## Juneplum (May 10, 2005)

how could i forget coach!!! but only some of them.. my new favorite is the gold suede pocket satchel! i just LOVE that bag!! it's my new child =)


----------



## user2 (May 10, 2005)

I'm also totally in love with Dior's Ballet Evening Bag but it's $890 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I found it on eluxury.com


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 10, 2005)

I'm such a Coach wh--e!!!!  I love a lot of their collections, however I honestly prefer the fall collections the best in their bags.  

I do love LV bags, but I could never afford them, ever.  I actually get my Coach stuff from a Coach discount store where they send the stuff that's not sold...so I usually have to wait an extra season to get the bags at about half the cost.

When I first went to this store, I doubted it was real, but they are real bags with the Coach leather label sewn into the bags with an individual bag number that you register with Coach to get work done on them if ever anything breaks on them.  

I'm also coveting a pair of shoes from them, but I doubt I will ever get them.... *le sigh*

I'm so digging that Ballet Bag by Dior too! Wow...
*drools*


----------



## jasper17 (May 10, 2005)

I love me some Kate Spade:

http://www.katespade.com/home/index.jsp

I have this one but in black - everybody calls it my bowling bag 'cause it's enormous:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=999


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 10, 2005)

Oh Kate Spade too!!!

I have been eyeing this dark green one at the mall here, and it will have to wait....maybe for xmas this year! LOL


----------



## eponine (May 12, 2005)

heh, i got my purse at the army-navy surplus store.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 12, 2005)

I loveeeeeeeeeee burberry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plaid rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also love coach, dior, LV, KS, D&G Prada, but what I can really afford comes more into the Liz Claiborne, Fetish area. I have one burberry that my dad gave me when I was like 15...I have one Dior bag, one Prada, one D&G, one fetish (I get compliments wherever I go with that one!!) and a bunch of liz claibornes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All shapes and sizes and colors and sorts...I would love a LV or Coach but I cant afford it cause of my mac & perfume ocd issue.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 12, 2005)

I voted for LAMB because I have a few of her bags and I adore them but I am a COACH girl at heart! I have more purses and wristlets then I know what to do with. I would love to own a Kate Spade one day as well. I love her preppy look. Balenciaga bags are to DIE FOR! If only I could afford one. I went through the LV stage for awhile I bought a few fakes but I ended up giving them away I didn't like carrying around a fake.


----------



## Cedar (May 13, 2005)

Where's the Kate Spade option?

I like very plain, classic clothes with clean lines, and Kate Spade bags compliment my style the best.  I love her streamlined looks.  Plus, her bags wear like iron and she's also a Kappa Kappa Gamma, so I support the sisterhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't shoot me for saying this, but I actually think LV bags are hideous, as well as most Coach bags.


----------



## niecypiecy (May 13, 2005)

I love coach!


----------



## mrskloo (May 14, 2005)

I'm in a Chanel phase right now, too bad I can't afford it. So it's just LV for me. I really like Gucci too and some of the Fendi bags.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 21, 2005)

I've never bought a nice bag, I went into dillards and drooled thats definately on my list next fall if I get a teaching job so I can pay for one.  I do have a liz claiborne green one, which I think is horrid but it was 50% off and I bought it anyways....  but its big enough for my junk-  I want one that is a hobo bag with lots of  chunky chains on it... I can't remember the brand they were at dillards for $75 though.


----------



## laceymeow (May 27, 2005)

i'm a l.a.m.b. addict personally


----------



## xtina420 (May 28, 2005)

I love LV but I have a huge Coach collection that I adore.


----------



## glamella (Jun 2, 2005)

I love Gucci!! But I also love Coach & Kooba equally as much. I am in love w/ the new Chloe Silverado.


----------



## selina (Jun 2, 2005)

Coach! I have a big obssession with Coach, which is funny because I used to HATE their lines till Fall 2004, when they stepped up their game. Since then I've been addicted!


----------



## black mamba (Jul 12, 2005)

I have the LV speedy 30 and I am DYING for a popincourt haut, but I'm no where near a boutique and eluxury.com gets them in and they're sold out again in a matter of days.


----------



## amysuewho (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm going to a dissenter and say I hate logo bags.  BLEH.   LV drives me nuts and so does Dooney and Burke and some Coach.  

Although I do love my Coach bags, also love Kate Spade, my Tod's bag (ahhh.... soft leather) and Kenneth Cole.  Also my Harvey's Seatbelt Bag.  Love that thing


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

I love Coach, D&B, and BCBG


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 13, 2005)

I like Coach and Dior the most.


----------



## pinksugar21 (Jul 24, 2005)

LOVEE coach, d&b, lamb (of course), I'm a purse and makeup addict.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 25, 2005)

Coach has to be my favorite.  If I could afford to buy more purses, I would like to buy a Dior purse.  My ex-roomie had the cutest Dior purse...it was the one with the red, yellow and green stripes.


----------



## Dawn (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a nice COACH Purse I really love and have had several Fossill purses that have lasted me quite a while.  Dawn


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_COACH for me!!!_

 
Same here i'm a COACH gal.. I just bought there new Mini SOHO Fall Bag...


----------



## kissacid (Jul 31, 2005)

I really really want a Mulberry bag, but I can probably only afford the Kooba Sienna bag in olive right now...it's gorgeous but can't compare to a mulberry in darwin leather.


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 5, 2005)

That Dior posted eariler is gorgeous! I love it!

Not a large fan of some of the others...I  have a few really cute ones from Nine West, actually.

I like Vera Bradleys.

Chanel is cute too! Gucci and yes Dior!  

Can't stand D&B -- old D&B is more classy than this new crap they've been putting out. 

Coach is over done too. ick.


----------



## Incus (Aug 7, 2005)

Personally, I LOVE DKNY bags... but Gucci would come second for me.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 8, 2005)

I loveeee Dior. I think their bags are so cute. But unfortunantly, I don't own one... yet =)


----------



## mia_forcier (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to say right now I really like Coach.  I'm loving my new IPod case!!!


----------



## speakerpunk (Aug 19, 2005)

My first love is Fendi, followed very closely by Kate Spade and Coach.  I would give my right pinky for a Coach Ocelot mini ipod case *dreams*


----------



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

Mid end - COACH & DB

High end - Gucci & LV


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't really understand the bag thing. I have one bag; it's black leather and very plain. I tend to destroy bags with great regularity, so I stick to one that's simple, not flashy (i.e. not a target for theives), easy to replace, and not too expensive.

I often look at designer bags but I've never been sufficiently taken with one to buy it. I might consider a LV, if I had that much spare cash sitting around, but I can't really get my head around spending that sort of money on a bag, (even though I can blow thousands on makeup in a very short space of time).


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

I love LV, especially for the epi and suhali stuff. Everything else doesn't have the same magic as LV to me ö_Ö


----------



## _plastikkmermaid (Aug 27, 2005)

I love christian dior bags, yet i love everything christian dior. but right now i'm really eyeing this velour juicy couture bowler, its so magical!


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Aug 27, 2005)

I am addicted to hand-bags.  Love them!  My current favorite would have to be LV.  The last 2 bags I got have been LV and I love the quality and style of them.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 30, 2005)

chanel defintely for me.


----------



## WestEndGirl (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm a handbag addict! My favorites are MJ, Balenciaga, and Chanel. I love some of Tod's bags, but can't say they're absolute favorites. I have a few great Coach bags, and I recently picked up a Juicy leather satchel that is so wonderful to look at, I'm almost afraid to use it!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm a COACH gal,  though I do adore other high end brands.


----------



## gis08 (Sep 8, 2005)

I love Louis Vuitton (i own 3 atm) and coach (just recently bought the hobo bag in white, i think that's whats its called), but im starting to love Chanel too. Im thinking of getting one in Dec (really gotta save up! hehe). I'm more on the classic side where i can use it for 10 years and its still looks good.. But i also love the small Dior Detective bag, its just soooo cuteee.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I just found out that Marc Jacobs suede lining is pig skin, i was sooo sad.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well..


----------



## KJam (Sep 8, 2005)

I love vintage purses - especially Louis Vuitton. To be honest, there are so many fakes, and they're so good, vintage is more affordable and I know after experience buying and sellign what is authentic and what is not. The new is so well copied and too cost prohiibitive for me! Other brands I like are Coach, vintage Gucci, and the all weather leather Dooney and Bourke purses.

In Vuitton, I have a Speedy 25, a large bucket, a pochette, a Montsourus backpack, and a medium chantilly bag, all circa early 80's to early 90's. Love them all.


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

I like Coach. Dior is really nice too, they have such great "going out" fun bags.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 21, 2005)

woah, so many people love Coach! 
I know that LV, Chanel, and Dior bags are really well made and could last forever, but I'm kind of sick of seeing them cause almost EVERYONE has them where I live, even guys have them, especially the LV monogram line. Oh and I see girls with Hermes a lot also. 

I personally like Vivienne Westwood and some Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 21, 2005)

i love my dooneys...


----------



## Christi239 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm in love with My Flat In London.  http://www.myflatinlondon.com/  (The website is down for now, but you can see the beautiful intro.)

I only have one at the moment but will definitely be getting more in the future.

Here's the one I have at the moment.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Sep 25, 2005)

i love chanel and gucci.  my two favorite bags i have are the mid-sized quilted chanel boucle bag...i have one in black and one in white.  gucci's fall and winter bags are to die for.  i love the extra large hobos; my favorite new one is the mandarin leather bag...i get so many compliments on the orange bag.  i also like coach...the quality of the leather is wonderful, although i'm not crazy about the logo bags...i prefer the all leather bags.

so i may not be able to pay my rent this month, but at least i have fantastic bags and makeup!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are my latest LV suckers!

* Monogram Multicolore Speedy in Black
* Monogram Venis Tompkins Square in Bronze (to match my agenda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* Suhali Le Talentueux in Black or Plum
* Monogram Canvas Portefeuille Accordéon (I adore the gold chain thing...!)
* Monogram Multicolore Shirley in Black (The most gorgeous clutch I've ever seen!!!)

Damn, I would be the luckiest girl if I had those bags!

But I would prefer the Black Multicolor Speedy! Thx future rich husband!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 5, 2005)

i like any funky bags really. i don't really care about brands, but Louis Vuitton has some really fad ones!!  Those are some really good pics of bags you posted VV!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thx I copied them from vuitton.com


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 6, 2005)

Right now I'm a big Target and Old Navy fan, as that is all I can afford!

But hopefully one day I'll have nice bags! I love Coach, Kate Spade, Balenciaga, and many of the lovely ones I see in InStyle that I can't think of right now.


----------



## TipTopTap (Oct 24, 2005)

I LOVE my Kathy van Zeeland bag!  It's adorable and there is no leather on it.  Thumbs up!


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

I voted Gucci, but there is this one Versace I've been eyeing. I just wish it weren't velvet. Dog hair magnet!!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 1, 2005)

Coach, Kate Spade, LV, and *Chanel*.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 1, 2005)

Hehe, I am WAY too hard on my bags to buy nice ones.  Right now I have a little black corduroy Fossil bag and my customized L.L. Bean tote bag, because I usually carry my life around with me: 
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/sto...pp&fea  t=dp50

I guess I'm not too hip.


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

im gonna have to say coach... they last forever and look so classy!


----------



## n_j_t (Nov 5, 2005)

Kenneth Cole. They'r gorgeous and practical. 

Kate Spade one day when I can afford it.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 5, 2005)

I have to update, I bought a Gianni Bini bag for 75% off in August, its gorgeous leather with gold chain with white leather inside the chain straps..it has a yellow interior - I paid $24 for a $99 purse, I LOVE it - I get compliments on it weekly- its just classy looking.  I love Gianni Bini and am definately going to keep watching the sale rack at dillards now.     Beats my ugly green Liz Claiborne purse (got compliments on that thing too)...lol.  I do love Louis Vuitton this bag is close to some LV designs that I've admired from afar...


----------



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

The poll doesn't have Marc Jacobs, so I picked Gucci, my second choice when it comes to bags


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 17, 2005)

i love dior...sadly i don't own any dior purses...so i would have to say coach, i love my coach bag.


----------



## Isis (Nov 18, 2005)

I just bought a Dior Embroidered Flowers wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm on the hunt for a purse to put it in... Maybe the small Flight? Dunno yet.


----------



## hungrychild (Dec 23, 2005)

I think chanel makes the raddest quilted purses.


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Dec 23, 2005)

I love handbags more than m/u!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have some LV, Gucci, Fendi, a couple of Kenneth Cole too, but my babies are my 3 Burberry. I have a tote handbag, a little messenger bag and a tote from the Fall L.E. 2004 (grey).

My tote handbag looks like this, and it's my fav :


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 1, 2006)

I am a Dior addict!  I also love Juicy b/c they are cute and fun and you don't feel terrible when you put a lot of wear and tear on it.  Dior is too expensive to not take excellent care of.


----------



## thesweetlove (Jan 2, 2006)

It is a tie between Louis Vuitton and Dior. I have the LV bug right now so I voted for LV.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 4, 2006)

Louis Vuitton, Balenciaga, and Botkier get my vote, but Marc Jacobs has a few nice ones, too.


----------



## amandamakeup (Jan 7, 2006)

Balenciaga bags are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 8, 2006)

I love Dior, but I can afford Coach.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm just a high schooler, so I adore stuff like Dior, LV, and Coach. But I can only afford Dooney and Bourke, so they are my fav. Maybe some day... lol!


----------



## NJDes (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm a Coach girl all the way. I have thier sneakers, planners, keyyfob, umbrealla, bags.... well you name it. I 'm not thrilled with some of their stuff but for the most part they hit it righton the nose for me.


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 17, 2006)

I really like LuLu Guinness bags. And the glasses that she designs are SOOO beautiful!(I love mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

Coach is #1 for me. It's affordable and the quality is really good.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 18, 2006)

i love chloé and like balenciaga. i vote for chanel.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Feb 20, 2006)

I love coach bags(have one) and I love Dooney & Bourke as well(have 2 bags by them)


----------



## Locke (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll confess I'm a thrify chick. If I can't get it at a *great* price, I won't buy it. I just wouldn't like it at much. (It must be the catholic guilt thing). I love Marc Jacobs designs, but unless I win the lottery I could never justify spending the dough-- I'd just wreck it anyway. So my fav brand is Besso. They make amazing *quality* knock-offs. I got my Sophia k/o on sale for $60 (regularly like $120 or something). It has the look, the function, the quality, and the price. I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't care if ppl can tell it's fake either, I just say with a smile "I got this bag 1/2 off for $60!"


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

I think for younger kids and even adults Juicy Couture has some really really nice bags.


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh yeah I'm really getting into Juicy bags lately!

I looooove the Terry bags and every Diaper and Daydreamer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And they have super cute jewelry!


----------



## ette (Feb 26, 2006)

Right now I'm alternating between my Chloe Paddington and Chanel hobo...so I guess those are my favorites.


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Feb 27, 2006)

I love love love love my Luella Baby Gissele purse.  It's not too small and not too big.  Plus No one has it! my boyfriend calledit a fortress because of all the straps.  However, I am seriously lemming a Chanel or Gucci purse


----------



## lipstik (Mar 10, 2006)

Louis Vuitton, Prada, Gucci and Burberry.


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 27, 2006)

I luvvvvvv my LV bags ^^ though i carry my balenciaga the most.. and now startin to love Gucci bags too ^0^


----------



## kimb (Apr 30, 2006)

I love coach so much i even named my dog after them! HAHA


----------



## giz2000 (Apr 30, 2006)

I am a Prada bag girl all the way!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (May 1, 2006)

I really used to love coach and I wanted an LV bag for like forever, but I have to say now that I am pretty much over it. My husband thinks that the LV bags with the logos all over are hideous and I used to think that before too until there was the LV craze and everyone wanted one so did I. But I like being original and not follow the crowd so I got a couple of custom made Tylie bags which I love and constantly get compliments on. For the bag lovers I would highly suggest the website bagborroworsteal.com. Trends come and go and if you are like me I get over trendy stuff pretty quick ,so check the site out.


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 2, 2006)

I love Coach!  Right now its pretty much all I can afford.  Scratch that, I cant even afford that..lol.


----------



## inlucesco (May 2, 2006)

I like Coach (and their outlets) but my favorite low-end high-end bags have to be Brighton.  The detail and quality are great!


----------



## Preah (May 2, 2006)

I voted Gucci, but I love Mulberry bags too.


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

I can't afford them...but if I could...Pucci or Ferragamo would be my choice.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 6, 2006)

I'm a huge Chanel and Louis Vuitton fan. FYI, the Chanel boutique in Las Vegas carries a few bags that no other boutiques in the USA have so if anyone gets a chance to travel there, check it out!


----------



## Cherrie (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_COACH for me!!!_

 
I second that.. the Lv's just isn't my stlye. Coach is not that pricy but it fits my personality better than most designer bags. Very chic.. Although I wouldn't mind sporting a chanel purse or those cute le sport sacs... Yum


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

i'm poor, i shop at target!!! the most expensive bag i ever bought was a dooney and bourke bucket bag. i'd definitely get another one of their bags, but id never spend over 150... im too much of a slob!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 12, 2006)

My pink Burberry is my fave, also I like my LV purse better than my bag which I rarely use. Diors good but sometimes a bit too ott. I've ot tons of bags and really need to sort them out!!! Don't think I could pick one overall fave designer


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2006)

I love Coach bags so much that I named my kitten after them!!!  I also love LeSportsac and Louis Vuitton!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 13, 2006)

i LOVE Playboy bags <3


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 18, 2006)

I'm a COACH Lover!! But also love RL and DB and Kate Spade, but have mostly COACH bags, too many if you ask my bf...hehehe.


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

im a fan of Dior bags and DKNY they my fave


----------



## misslilith (May 21, 2006)

I love Louis Vuitton as well. But I only own a wallet in the classic canvas style.
Other brands I like are Boss, GUESS and Juicy Couture.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 21, 2006)

isabella fiore


----------



## exballerina (May 22, 2006)

For me it's BALENCIAGA and MARC JACOBS.


----------



## calliestar (May 25, 2006)

I don't know if it's quite in the league with most of the brands you've all posted, but I can't get enough of Kathy Van Zeeland, and they are very affordably priced.  As far as things that are totally out of my range right now, I like dior


----------



## monirock (May 25, 2006)

louis vuitton, i love my mother's vintage ones. so sick.


----------



## Amymo (May 27, 2006)

Hidesign, not so 'fashiony' but I love winter bags, esp. butter soft brown leather.  My fave bag ever is a vintage 50s framed gladstone bag with suede lining, its in perfect condition and I die with happiness every time I use it


----------



## xSazx (May 27, 2006)

Dior. I don't actually own any yet, but as soon as I get a job I know where all my moneys going! (well..Dior and MAC of course!)


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 22, 2007)

Coach for me! Although I am eyeing a Gucci or an LV around $500+.


----------



## Katja (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Designergirl9* 

 
_isabella fiore_

 
*I kept scrolling down to see if anyone would say this, and finally on page 5 someone just spits it out like we're twins. 

I second Isabella Fiore. 

BUT, right now my eye is on a the 'Bree' satchel by Laundry (Shelli Segal) in Crimson.  I saw it at Nordstroms, and I must have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## CrystalStars (Jan 24, 2007)

coach coach coaccchhh hahah


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a couple LVs, a Kate Spade & Michael Kors & my newest is a Marc Jacobs Stam. I'm working my way up to Chanel actually but it won't be for a while hehe.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Jan 29, 2007)

While I love my beloved Dooney & Bourke bags, I have recently become a Louis Vuitton lover!!  I got my first one this past summer (petit bucket) and for my birthday a couple of weeks ago, my parents bought me the Cabas Mezzo and hubby bought me a wallet.  It was a GOOD birthday!!!!!  I am already eyeing my next Louis Vuitton purchase, lol.


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 5, 2007)

Vuitton, hands down.  Anything from the Vernis line since it reminds me of my other love: MAC lipglass!  Lol!!


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_well that's easy for me.. i'm an LV ho and proud to say so!!! i'm also into marc jacobs and balenciaga too.._

 
Same here. I get sick of bags easily but I like the styles and colors of Balenciaga, Marc Jacobs, Betsey Johnson, and Chloe! 

I got a jones in my bones for this one 




actually thats the wrong one..its THIS one


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_Vuitton, hands down.  Anything from the Vernis line since it reminds me of my other love: MAC lipglass!  Lol!!_

 
hahah...I kinda like the Fendi Spy bag just because there is secret departments for your lipgloss in the handles


----------



## faint___heart (Feb 17, 2007)

I love my Dooney and Bourkes :]


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2007)

None of the above. Jag bags, baby - they can handle a hiding and look smart, and they don't cost a month of rent.


----------



## peebs (Feb 18, 2007)

BETSEY JOHNSON!!! I just love her stuff.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 21, 2007)

I second Michael Kors, did I mention that i LOVE the desert hills/cabazon premium outlets? All these bags being mentioned (except LV), are discounted!!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 22, 2007)

I HATE LV BAGS! everyones got it and to tell you the truth it looks rather cheap 

Mulberry please! Miu Miu, Marc Jacobs or Chloe please


----------



## everest_water (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exballerina* 

 
_For me it's BALENCIAGA and MARC JACOBS._

 
you have great taste!!! i LOVE THOSE TWO DESIGNERS (especially for bags)


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 23, 2007)

LV...LV...LV...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know it sounds sick but for me it is more than fashion, other brand names just don't mean a thing for me. No matter how many people carry the same bags, how many fake versions... nothing beats the authentic monogram. 

I can wear WalMart with my Speedy30, it's a childhood obsession


----------



## kenmei (Feb 28, 2007)

Although I have yet to "graduate" from wearing a small messenger-purse-like thingy, if I were to go out and buy a purse for myself, I would definitely buy Coach. But if I had the money, I would go LV all the way.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Im really liking LAMB, Marc Jacobs, and Miu miu bags. A few chanel bags have been catching my eye too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im definitely not a fan of LV or Gucci bags, but thats just me


----------



## bubbles81 (Feb 28, 2007)

Gucci of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but I can´t pay 4 it lol)


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 1, 2007)

Although I do own an LV, I'm going with Coach. Love the styles and they're practical. LV needs more inside pockets. And, I just won another Coach on ebay last night. YAY!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 5, 2007)

Christian Dior is love. Most of the girls here (I'm at an all girls boarding school ) carry Coach or Gucci... but I think Dior bags just have a very sweet flair to them.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't do logos - if people want me to wear thier labels they can darn well pay me ! - but I do like Radley bags, because they are pretty, well-made, lined in a light colour so I can find stuff inside, and you can cut the little doggy tag off so its not blatantly a logo bag.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 6, 2007)

i love juicy bags! theyre so cute.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barefootgirl* 

 
_I don't do logos - if people want me to wear thier labels they can darn well pay me !_

 
lol, my sentiments exactly!!!

I buy pretty much all my bags from charity shops (aka op shops in the US?) and often customise them further.... I actually hate it when magazines go "drool, drool, drool, you all must have THIS bag for this season, look, Kate Moss/Madonna/Sarah Jessica Parker/Sienna Miller all have one". I pick my clothes and PARTICULARLY my accessories to be UNIQUE from everyone else, lol!

Never paid more than £15 for a handbag in my life.....


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 8, 2007)

Balenciaga. Prada. Louis Vuitton. Gucci. Fendi. Dior. Chanel.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 8, 2007)

I pretty much go with any nice well made handbag. My personal faves are my Dooney & Bourkes, and a couple Coach's


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 9, 2007)

I dont go with LV because there are to many imposters out there.I have a nice Gucci bag I use when I go to an appoitment or somewhere nice.I like to keep it hung up in my closet.It fits my wallet,a lipgloss,keys and the basics.Out of all my fashion handbags I like Gucci the best.Right now I use a LizClaiborne to go places like the store or quick errands.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

Chanel
Dior
Louis Vuitton
...my all time favorites...i'm such a purse whore..


----------



## Corien (Mar 11, 2007)

To me the brand doesn't matter, a nice bag could be found from a very cheap brand, but also from an expencive brand.
I don't like Louis Vuitton though, I don't understand why people like their bags other than that it is expencive. But then again. if I was totally rich, I would have a few Louis Vuitton bags too


----------



## Artemis (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm poor  but I want a nice bag...that's why Dooney and Bourke was made. Chanel and Juicy Couture have cute bags but I can't afford them. T_T


----------



## j_ltorres (Mar 23, 2007)

LV, Chanel & Gucci.  But I'm so obsessed w/ LVs


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 6, 2007)

i love juicy couture...


----------



## lilacsandlolita (Apr 19, 2007)

tokidoki


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Well it was Coach for me. There isn't enough of me to spread around to all my Coach bags..and I just bought a new one (in black)...http://www1.macys.com/catalog/produc...egoryID=28416#
However, my loyalty has changed. After being given a pair of Chanel sunglasses and scarf for my birthday last year, and then given two differnet Chanel Chance perfumes I think I am in love. So I am searching for my first Chanel purse, hoping to buy next weekend...any ideas?


----------



## Jillipede (May 11, 2007)

I am a Coach girl. I really love the Legacy collection this year. I also love Tod's.


----------



## OMGcoke (May 16, 2007)

my #1 is balenciaga...
2nd is chanel


----------



## NaturallyME (May 26, 2007)

IM in love with coach!!! 
but Chanel also makes some gorgeous bags!!
But Chanel and D&G's sunglasses are the best!!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 26, 2007)

Gucci is definitely what makes my eyes widen and I'm still saving because the one I really want is $900 bucks...
But as for today, my husband bought me a Vera Bradley Java Blue bucket tote which he says looks like an expensive potholder.  He's crazy funny!


----------

